# question about a Coventry Carol



## glennrporter (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the reason or the history behind the strange, and very off key, harmony that cycles through out the Coventry Carol? Can't seem to find any info on the subject. Cheers!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

If this is the piece I think it is, then I too have been intrigued by this. I first heard it at a carol service sung by the choir of my son's school and found it very haunting.

The dischord is so close that I could hear the beats resulting from the frequency difference between the two notes, which seemed to be setting up powerful standing waves in the chapel.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Glennrporter,

It's a 16th century Christmas Carol whose author is unknown. There's some additional information on the Coventry Carol  on Wikipedia 

Hope this helps


----------



## glennrporter (May 1, 2007)

very intersting. Its a very close harmony indeed. It seems like it should have some sort of story behind it. Hmmmm....


----------

